

Show HN: look – take a picture, text the link, peek at photos that disappear - atupem
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/look-take-picture-share-link/id867393020?ls=1&mt=8

======
manmeet
interesting idea. 1.) Can anyone with a link view the image? How does that
prevent someone from viewing it multiple times? 2.) Wont the fact of being
able to view only a small area take away from the experience of viewing the
image? What case do you see this is more fun than viewing the whole image?

~~~
atupem
Thanks for checking it out!

1\. It depends, you're able to toggle whether the image can be viewed once or
multiple times.

2\. We think viewing a portion of the image makes it interesting. You can
treat an image as a scavenger hunt, and hide clues within it. It also
discourages screenshots!

